# New Elvis piccies!!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay time for new piccies!!! He has grown some since we got him..still not as big as my other boys..be he getting there!! :-D wonder how long it takes to get offtopic....LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I made a trip to Walmart today and they had some bridges similar to yours but not as nice. And they had a sign that said Beware of Jaws! lol I just didn't really see anything in particular that caught my eye today.Nice pics.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh that sucks. Ah well. next time maybe!! Thanks!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, maybe next time. I very rarely get to Walmart, even though its just down the street. My Mom doesn't like to go there because its always so hard to find a parking spot.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yah same at all our walmarts. anytime of day,the parking lot is packed. we wonder if anyone even works around here lol.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, we don't have a walmart. I go there, but i try not to buy anything live (other than my shrimp, since its the only place that carried them under $4)

But he is GORGEOUS! I want him SOOOO bad!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, we don't have a walmart. I go there, but i try not to buy anything live (other than my shrimp, since its the only place that carried them under $4)

But he is GORGEOUS! I want him SOOOO bad!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww..he's growing up so nicely!! My lovely Cassanova decided to bite his fins lately and he's my only super-delta boy :-?. I was like "WHAT! You have 5 gallons of water, a female to flirt with on the other side of the divider, a cycled tank with a temp of 80 degrees, the best food, what is your issue fish that made you bite your fins which I love so much!"

Ok, rant over, I'm just jealous now :roll:. What a beauty.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww silly Cassanova...i love his name!! Who knows what his beef is lol...

haha...Thanks Kim and Emmenems!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! Not another tail biter! Bettas are funny, who knows why they do the things they do. lol We need a betta psychologist on here. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! Mine hasn't bitten his tail since I got him a quiter filter, and redecorated his tank! picky little betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

cooool i bought the tank..just waiting for my plant bulbs to grow! it looks cloudy cause its new..normall..

[image]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6907/tankq.jpg[/image]


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

[images]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6907/tankq.jpg[/images]


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

why doesnt it wanna work?


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

s0rry it was too big! my water was cloudy...new tank... could somebody teach me how to make it smaller?


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

for dramaqueen: RIP Max 








We'll miss you Max!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I just did a 100% wc on Elvis tank. I changed things up a bit. 
I switched the background around,so it shows the plants and stuff rather than a dark background. 
I also took out half of his marbles,and added some brighter plastic stones. Now you can actually see him!!! 
LOL I wanna find him a better cave or castle cause he cant go under his bridge with all the substrate. 
Maybe a cool lil castle thingy like Bellas...hmm....


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

looks great! When r u adding the betta?


----------

